# Quanti anni hai?



## Sally Stier

Come se dice "Quanti anni ha"  se il bambino non ha che 3 o 4 mesi?


----------



## sabrinita85

Si può dire: "Quanto ha?"


----------



## MAVERIK

Sally Stier said:


> Come se dice "Quanti anni ha" se il bambino non ha che 3 o 4 mesi?


 
Si dice "Quanto tempo ha ?" o " quanti mesi ha ?" .



ops scusa l'incrocio sabrinita !


----------



## ::Francesca::

Quanti mesi ha?
oppure semplicemente:  Quanto ha?


----------



## Lello4ever

Quanto tempo ha non va proprio...
Io direi "quanti mesi ha?" o "quanto ha?" anche.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Lello4ever said:


> Quanto tempo ha non va proprio...


 
E perché?! 
Vabbe' penso che sia anche questione di zone, possibili influenze dialettali o altro.
Comunque devo dire che in Umbria (dove abito) sento più spesso "quanto tempo ha?" di "quanto ha?".
La realtà è che, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, mi sento quasi a disagio a non usare una parola che misuri il tempo, per cui se proprio devo chiedere dico "quanti mesi ha?".
Saluti!


----------



## MAVERIK

Lello4ever said:


> Quanto tempo ha non va proprio...
> Io direi "quanti mesi ha?" o "quanto ha?" anche.


 
Da queste parti si usa spesso "Quanto tempo ha ?". Sicuramente dipende dalla zona in cui uno vive. Comunque sia è corretto.


----------



## tie-break

Lello4ever said:


> Quanto tempo ha non va proprio...
> Io direi "quanti mesi ha?" o "quanto ha?" anche.


 
Anche nelle Marche "quanto tempo ha" è molto utilizzato.


----------



## ::Francesca::

MAVERIK said:


> Da queste parti si usa spesso "Quanto tempo ha ?". Sicuramente dipende dalla zona in cui uno vive. Comunque sia è corretto.




Sì, è un'espressione corretta ma il suo utilizzo ha a che fare, come dici tu, con la zona di provenienza. Infatti, io mi trovo totalmente d'accordo con Lello quando dice che non viene usata: sono campana come lui e da ciò deduco che dalle nostre parti l'espressione "quanto tempo ha" è piuttosto desueta.


----------



## Lello4ever

::Francesca:: said:


> Sì, è un'espressione corretta ma il suo utilizzo ha a che fare, come dici tu, con la zona di provenienza. Infatti, io mi trovo totalmente d'accordo con Lello quando dice che non viene usata: sono campana come lui e da ciò deduco che dalle nostre parti l'espressione "quanto tempo ha" è piuttosto desueta.


 
Confermo, sarà un uso regionale, ma io "quanto tempo ha" non l'ho mai sentito e mi suona male... peraltro non lo direi neanche per un oggetto.
Bellezze delle lingue


----------



## M_07

Io direi:
Quanto ha?
Oppure: da quanto tempo è nato?


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Confermo che a Firenze si usa chiedere "_quanto tempo ha_?" in riferimento a bambini piccoli, forse anche fino a uno-due anni.


----------



## roberta79

*I*dem *per* la *L*ombardia... *S*i usa "quanto tempo ha?"..."*Q*uanto ha?" non credo di averlo sentito dire dalle mie parti... *P*erò direi che la forma migliore *per* tagliare la testa al toro sia "quanti mesi ha?"


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze però si dice anche "_quanto ha_?"
Anzi, di solito la frase tipica è: _uh, che bel bambino! Quanto ha?_


----------



## valy822

Quanti mesi ha / quanto ha?


----------



## Fraaway

Anche in Piemonte "quanto tempo ha?" suona piuttosto male


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vi confermo che a Roma è normalissimo fare le seguenti domande:
- quanto ha?
- quanto tempo ha?
- quanti mesi ha?
- di quanti mesi è?
Ciao.


----------

